# Hallelujah Amphibiaweb!



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Amphibia Web has finally updated its taxonomy and they feature Jason and Evan's recent megapaper this on the cover of the site this week. 

AmphibiaWeb


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I needed this site, because I have a lot to learn and, I need to know these darts on a name basis.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

You already do - it's just that the names now apply to other species. 

s


B-NICE said:


> I needed this site, because I have a lot to learn and, I need to know these darts on a name basis.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

B-NICE said:


> I needed this site, because I have a lot to learn and, I need to know these darts on a name basis.


They must be really pretentious, because they definitely don't feel the same way about us.


----------

